#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Фильмы с буддийской тематикой >  > > >  >  >  Облачный атлас

## Epihod

Увидел трейлер в кинотеатре. Теперь жду премьеры.



Яркая и вдохновляющая эпическая драма «Облачный атлас», созданная знаменитыми кинорежиссерами Ланой Вачовски, Томом Тыквером и Энди Вачовски, повествует о том, как действия и судьбы нескольких человек влияют друг на друга в прошлом, настоящем и будущем. Фильм с захватывающим сюжетом содержит элементы боевика, детектива и мелодрамы: одна и та же душа, воплощаясь в различных телах, делает из человека то убийцу, то героя, а совершённое некогда доброе дело спустя многие века приводит к революции.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.10.2012), Zosia (11.11.2012), Алексей Л (04.11.2012)

----------


## До

> совершённое некогда доброе дело спустя многие века приводит к революции.


Т.е. благие поступки приводят к страданию? Ценный мессидж.

----------

Bob (11.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.10.2012)

----------


## Epihod

Благие поступки могут привести к освобождению от диктата. Это как бы например. Счастье это или страдание? Объективно оценить сложно. Ваш сарказм мало уместен.
"Фильмы с буддийской тематикой" ветка. Этот фильм рассказывает как поступки влияют на события в будущих жизнях. Как эта идея реализована можно будет увидеть 8 ноября.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.10.2012), Кузьмич (04.11.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Главное,что бы тема нирваны была раскрыта

----------

Pedma Kalzang (04.11.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Главное,что бы тема нирваны была раскрыта


Браво,Eugeny !

Признаться, не ожидал от Вас  :Wink:

----------

Фил (16.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

Братья Вачовски + Тыквер.
Интересный коктейль, надо посмотреть!

----------

Dorje Dugarov (16.10.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Браво,Eugeny !
> 
> Признаться, не ожидал от Вас


Чего не ожидали?

----------


## Шавырин

> Чего не ожидали?


Вариант чувства юмора  :Smilie:

----------

Kit (17.10.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Вариант чувства юмора


А я и не шутил,вон в Матрице тема Ниббаны раскрыта Вачовски

----------


## Шавырин

> А я и не шутил


Жаль  :Cry:  :Smilie:

----------

Ho Shim (12.11.2012), Kit (17.10.2012), Magan Poh (20.11.2012), Геннадий Юрич (12.10.2014), Дмитрий Белов (17.10.2012), Фил (17.10.2012)

----------


## Александр Кеосаян

Мне одному кажется абсурдным ожидать от сменившего пол человека(Лана Вачовски) правильных буддийских воззрений?

----------

Джигме (07.11.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Мне одному кажется абсурдным ожидать от сменившего пол человека(Лана Вачовски) правильных буддийских воззрений?


Во всяком случае, надеюсь, Вы в меньшинстве.

----------

Ho Shim (12.11.2012), Вова Л. (05.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (17.10.2012), Тао (11.11.2012), Фил (17.10.2012)

----------


## Фил

А я то смотрю, что-то с Ларри не то!
Думал моя плохая память на лица подвела  :Smilie: 
А оказывается, эвон оно что!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Мне одному кажется абсурдным ожидать от сменившего пол человека(Лана Вачовски) правильных буддийских воззрений?


Так смена пола - это же такая радикальная демонстрация анитьи же!  :Wink: 
Куда уж более буддийски)

----------

Тао (11.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (17.10.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Главное,что бы тема нирваны была раскрыта


Кстати, а в книге Дэвида Митчелла она раскрыта (тема нирваны) ?

----------


## Антон Х

Кино посмотрел. По-моему, фильм все таки не буддийский. Во-первых, конечно, тема нирваны не раскрыта. И, кармы в действии как-то тоже не видно. Да и вообще, мне в итоге мораль фильма осталась неясна.
Для меня самым интересным в фильме оказалось, как одни и те же актеры играют разные роли  :Smilie:

----------


## Aion

Дэвид Митчелл
Облачный атлас

----------


## Алексей Л

Там и не будет никакого буддизма, вы посмотрите на обложку, там же масонский циркуль, 
не смотрите эту гадость. И вообще телевизор

----------

Ондрий (05.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> вы посмотрите на обложку, там же масонский циркуль, не смотрите эту гадость.


А не секстант?  :Wink:

----------

Bob (11.11.2012), Ho Shim (12.11.2012)

----------


## Алексей Л

Изучайте их символику (массоны, сатанисты, иллюминаты), затем смотрите фильм, нам расскажите что видели на заднем и переднем плане

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Изучайте их символику (массоны, сатанисты, иллюминаты), затем смотрите фильм, нам расскажите что видели на заднем и переднем плане


Вы написали, что *на обложке* изображен ма*с*онский циркуль. Я знаком с ма*с*онской символикой, хотя и без знания символики видно, что там изображен секстант  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (11.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (04.11.2012)

----------


## Антон Х

> Там и не будет никакого буддизма, вы посмотрите на обложку, там же масонский циркуль, 
> не смотрите эту гадость.


Черт, да там же масонский циркуль! Вот уж точно кино не стоит смотреть  :Big Grin:

----------

Леонид Ш (04.11.2012)

----------


## Dron

Я кино не смотрел, но, кожей чую, там должны быть каменные здания. Проклятые каменные масонские здания. Они наверняка давят на смотрящего и заманивают в масонские каменные джунгли...
Пойду куплю два диска и поломаю их.

----------

Асим (20.11.2012), Кузьмич (11.11.2012), Тао (11.11.2012), Фил (26.11.2012)

----------


## Dron

Эх, допустим, если не пришибли бы кельтов, и друидов, и они интегрировали буддизм, вот малина то бы была...

----------

Германн (08.11.2012)

----------


## Epihod

Наконец-то я сходил в кинотеатр и посмотрел этот фильм. Мало фильмов производят на меня ожидаемое до просмотра впечатление. "Облачный атлас" превзошел мои ожидания. Опять-таки на вкус и цвет как известно у людей разные взгляды. Что касается буддийской тематики:
1. Идея перерождений идет через весь фильм красной нитью;
2. Поступки героев в "прошлых рождениях" влияют на события в "будущих рождениях";
3. Ясно озвучивается ответ на вопрос: "что движет людьми?". Ответ: "Жажда". Вопрос: "Какая жажда?". Ответ: "Жажда большего".
4. Идея о движении против течения так же ясно прослеживается в ходе сюжета. Герои отметают привычный уклад окружающей их жизни и действуют по велению совести (интуиции). Последний пункт не напрямую указывает на "буддийскую тематику", но косвенно.

Благодарю модераторов за чистку темы.

За сим откланяюсь. Для меня "буддийская тематика" фильма не вызывает сомнения. Вачовски на высоте.

----------

Magan Poh (20.11.2012), Фил (26.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

PR-менеджерам этого проекта надо повысить зарплату.
Через полтора часа просто ушел с сеанса, жалея что не сделал это через 30 минут после его начала. (а некий мужик слева через кресло остался читать газету, подсвечивая ее сотовым, что-то угрюмо бурча свой спутнице, видимо он тоже хотел домой)

Пустопорожнее бла-бла в типичном стиле американской беллетристики ни о чем.
Картинки красивые, снято классно, смысла - ноль.

----------

Алексей Л (08.11.2012), Джигме (20.11.2012)

----------


## До

> Что касается буддийской тематики:
> 
> 1. Идея перерождений идет через весь фильм красной нитью;
> 2. Поступки героев в "прошлых рождениях" влияют на события в "будущих рождениях";


Для буддийской тематики этого мало, так как идея перерождений и кармы есть и в индуизме, эзотерике и так далее.




> 3. Ясно озвучивается ответ на вопрос: "что движет людьми?". Ответ: "Жажда". Вопрос: "Какая жажда?". Ответ: "Жажда большего".


Это, видимо, настоящими духовными людьми типа Вачовски. С буддийской т.з. людьми движет мысль (см. Дхаммапада п.1).




> 4. Идея о движении против течения так же ясно прослеживается в ходе сюжета. Герои отметают привычный уклад окружающей их жизни и действуют по велению совести (интуиции).


_Борьба с системой_ указывает интеллектуальный возраст создателей.




> Вачовски на высоте.


Трансгендерные режиссёры не подведут.

----------

Германн (08.11.2012)

----------


## Ондрий

Главное, оне друг друга по меткам на теле опознавали))) - эффектные родимые пятна в виде кометы со характерной звездочкой из жызни в жызнь передавались невозбранно и специально, дабы не перепутать недайбох с кем-то, да и чтобы учащиеся ПТУ таки поняли - апчем там вообще тема-то, а тож и литра горилки не хватит для постижений глубинного смысла, так напряженно закладываемого аффтарами в фильму.

----------


## Джигме

Мое ИМХО фильм ерунда, ни о чем.

----------

Ондрий (08.11.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

Посмотрел ... для себя ничего нового .

Резюме : " И каким ты был, таким и умрешь, видать ты нужен такой Небу, которое смотрит на нас с радостью и тоской." (с)

----------

Алексей Л (08.11.2012), Джигме (08.11.2012), Сергей Ч (08.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Удивительно, что взрослые люди, расчитывают открыть что-то новое для себя, от просмотра голливудского кино, да еще хотят почерпнуть каких то духовных идей  :Wink:  Это же просто легкое аудио-визуальное развлечение для ума, к которому нужно относиться соответствующе. 
Для развития мудрости желательно вообще воздерживаться от просмотра любых фильмов, будь то развлекательные или претендующие на интеллектуальность, а читать сутты и практиковать бхавану.
Хотя думаю, что новый фильм Вайчовски, хороший и качественный, если не ждать от каждого их фильма заряда духовности  :Smilie:  в духе первой Матрицы.

----------

Bob (11.11.2012), Epihod (08.11.2012), Magan Poh (20.11.2012), Pedma Kalzang (27.11.2012), Джнянаваджра (08.11.2012), Тао (11.11.2012), Фил (08.11.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

> Удивительно, что взрослые люди, расчитывают открыть что-то новое для себя, от просмотра голливудского кино, да еще хотят почерпнуть каких то духовных идей  Это же просто легкое аудио-визуальное развлечение для ума, к которому нужно относиться соответствующе. 
> Для развития мудрости желательно вообще воздерживаться от просмотра любых фильмов, будь то развлекательные или претендующие на интеллектуальность, а читать сутты и практиковать бхавану.


Вы будете смеяться, но я во многих сторонах жизни открываю для себя много нового и черпаю духовные идеи  :Smilie:  

Отношение, как правило, и формирует восприятие  :Wink: 

Складывается впечатление, что не смотря на общность названий , мы читаем разные сутты и практикуем разную метта- бхавану ... и да, смотрим "разное кино"  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий Белов (08.11.2012), Дордже (19.11.2012), Ондрий (08.11.2012)

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Складывается впечатление, что не смотря на общность названий , мы читаем разные сутты и практикуем разную метта- бхавану ... и да, смотрим "разное кино"


Общность названий? Я не знаю какие сутты и какую метту практикуют в "дзэне ЭФО". Более того, я вообще не знаю, что это такое. Ну а что касается фильмов, то конечно на вкус и цвет - товарищей нет, но все же предпочитаю проникаться мудростью слов Будды, а не голливудских режиссеров... кесарю - кесарево.

----------


## Ондрий

научи иных молится....

----------

Дмитрий Белов (09.11.2012), Дордже (19.11.2012), Шавырин (08.11.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

Фильм стоящий,советую сходить.Из Буддийского в фильме есть следующее:Статуэтка Будды вначале,тема перерождений и кармы весь фильм,Сад камней в конце,тема танхи(жажды),ещё символ цветка Лотоса

----------

Epihod (11.11.2012), Фил (26.11.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> тема перерождений и кармы весь фильм


Тема перерождений и кармы —это не более буддийский элемент, чем, скажем, единобожие —мусульманский.

----------

Джигме (20.11.2012), Ондрий (11.11.2012)

----------


## Eugeny

> Тема перерождений и кармы —это не более буддийский элемент, чем, скажем, единобожие —мусульманский.


Но подана она в Буддийском контексте

----------


## Шавырин

> Но подана она в Буддийском контексте


Об'ясните , пожалуйста, я что-то этого не понял.

----------

Алексей Л (11.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (11.11.2012)

----------


## Антон Х

Я вообще не увидел там, каким образом проявляется карма. Там, по моему, вообще нет причинно следственных связей. И тема перерождений как-то очень странно освещена. Истории связаны между собой только косвенно. Если на выходе из кинотеатра я думал, что что-то упустил, то по прошествии времени я понял, что там в общем то и ничего не было. Все "глубокие" смыслы, которые там есть, это притянутая за уши банальщина.
Возможно, такое мнение сложилось из-за завышенных ожиданий к фильму, т. к. брат и сестра Вачовски, да и по трейлер многообещающий был. В итоге, при просмотре пытался включать голову, что с современными массовыми фильмами лучше не делать. Но снято красиво, спору нет.

----------

Джигме (20.11.2012), Ондрий (11.11.2012)

----------


## Шавырин

http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/2056321

----------

Ондрий (19.11.2012)

----------


## Фил

Фильм замечательный!
Представляет из себя с тонким юмором сделанную нарезку из всех посмотедрнистских штампов и клише 20 века.
Это видно даже мне, не знакомому с американской культурой.
Те аллюзии, которые увидел я:
Форрест Гамп (в исполнении того же, как всегда блистательного, Тома Хэнкса) ведет свой рассказ с лавочки на другой планете.
Параллельные сюжетные линии "Криминального чтива".
Крупные планы снятые широким углом как в "Четырех комнатах" и такие же цвета 90х
Гениальная сцена вламывания бандитов к Чуваку Лебовски в ванную (только здесь издатель Кавендиш на унитазе).
Побег МакМёрфи с психами на рыбалку из "Полета над гнездом кукушки".
Бесчисленные Бонды с их девушками. "Старикам тут не место" (Коэнов конечно нельзя было обойти пристальным вниманием)
Юрист на борту злодея-капитана как в "Морском волке".
Я думаю еще раз надо посмотреть и записать в блокнотик, что  откуда  :Smilie: 

Ну и конечно же Вачовски не могли не перемикшировать самих себя с "Матрицей"  :Smilie: 
Замечательнейший неизвестный мне до этого английский актер Джон Броадбент (который играет Кавендиша  :Smilie:  )


Это замечательное, развлекательное кино, ради такого кино и можно сходить в пятницу в кинотеатр.
Это как ремикс композиции "Исход" Э.Артемьева в исполнении ППК, которое не то чтобы лучше оригинала, но имеет право на самостоятельное художественное существование.

Тем более, что как я и предполагал, такие фамилии как Тыквер, Вачовски и Хэнкс ничего плохого не сделают.

А вы что ребята, всё это восприняли всерьез?
И хипповую голову дзэн-Будды на столе?  :Smilie: 
Кавендиш же просто собирательный образ престарелого хиппи-раздолбая.
А какой хиппи без дзен-буддизма  :Smilie: 
Вачовски уж не стали за кадром Jefferson Airplane запускать, а то уж совсем бы топорно было  :Smilie: 


А как же Буддизм? А никак!

Буддизма больше в "Земляничной поляне" Бергмана.


Особенно комично читать отзывы персонажей, которые благодаря 2 ведрам попкорна досидели такИ до конца "я после этого фильма думал 3 дня", прямо как "вчера перечитывал пейджер"

----------

Ho Shim (26.11.2012), Vladiimir (26.11.2012), Геннадий Юрич (12.10.2014), Джнянаваджра (26.11.2012), Кузьмич (26.11.2012), Леонид Ш (26.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2014)

----------


## Фил

> http://www.kommersant.ru/doc/2056321


Да, сестра Нокс меня тоже порадовала  :Smilie: 

А при виде Барона Субботы никак не мог удержаться от ассоциаций с нашим Legba, Вы уж меня извините, но сами себе такой аватар поставили  :Smilie:

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

Спасибо Филу за комментарий. Я вот только просмотрел этот фильм. Фильм понравился. Буддийского, кроме головы Будды, я там ничего особенного не обнаружил, а вот массонская тематика прослеживается. Так что может это все таки закамуфлированный циркуль на постере, а не сикстант.

----------

Фил (16.10.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (16.10.2014)

----------


## Осетров

_.. от рождения до смерти, мы связаны с другими - прошлым и настоящим. И каждый наш проступок, как и каждое доброе дело, рождает наше будущее._ 
по-моему очень буддийский фильм

----------


## Геннадий Юрич

> _.. от рождения до смерти, мы связаны с другими - прошлым и настоящим. И каждый наш проступок, как и каждое доброе дело, рождает наше будущее._ 
> по-моему очень буддийский фильм


Вся эта связь наших поступков, слов и мыслей с другими есть в любой религии. Не стану делать подробный разбор всех, а приведу касательно этой темы иудаизм. Своё непосредственное продолжение иудей видит в своих детях, потомстве. Иудей без потомства -печальный иудей. Эта идея связанности есть и в юнгианстве и даже коммунизме. Про массонство я уже упоминал. Там идея Царства Божия на Земле ради которой должны жить каменьщики явна в фильме. Мой сегодняшний "камень" в башне мира связан с таким же камнем в этой башне моего последователя. Ну, а про знаменитое ап. Павла-что посеет человек то и пожнет я вообще молчу. 
Так что чего-то такого что можно было выделить как специфически буддийское я в фильме не увидел. Но если вам приятно считать его буддийским то пусть будет так.

----------

Фил (17.10.2014)

----------

